# The Lusitania has landed!!!



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just a quick note to those concerned!! Just ran in from the office. The mailman brought a great smile to my face today!! The split is FINALLY going down!!! I am sooooooo sorry for the delay! i have no ide what the hell the Orient is up too, but it sure wasn't doing anything fast!

I will have some time tonight to sit and PM everybody individually and get the boxes out tomorrow!!!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yahoooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Awesome Dave!! Thanks for doing the split!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Great news! I was thinking they sank with original vessel!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the update. It seemed like an eternity. Now hurry up and ship those babies out. j/k brother!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

coolness holly I need the cigars im getting very low


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Woo Hoooo!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

These are awesome cigars. The last one I had was last year at my daughters graduation. great day. You will surely enjoy these. Plan about two hoiurs of relaxing with Ms. Lusi. From what I remember it was smooooth with flavors of cocoa wood a little coffee and a sweet spice. also some Black cherry that I didn't identify untill someone else pointed it out. anyway enjoy.

T


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Any word on these? Haven't gotten a PM.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I hate to be the one with bad news Jimbo but she...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

floydp said:


> I hate to be the one with bad news Jimbo but she...


Say it ain't so, Frank! Say it ain't so!!!! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LUSI!!! You got some 'splainin' to do!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> LUSI!!! You got some 'splainin' to do!!!


More like splashin Tom... :r


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Any word on these? Haven't gotten a PM.


Me neither. Come on hollywood, I know they are pretty but let them go.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom, you live nearby! Hop on your hog and go shake him down!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I just pm him yesturday no answer but Im sure holly has a reason :SM


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

No luck in PM land for me either, Gabe. Dropped him a line a week back... 

Err...yeh...er....

So how 'bout those Mets?!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

alright, I know my post count does not qualify me as a FoG of the first order, but I bet folks gonna back me here cause I am a FoG
THis is the most facked up unacceptable split I ever seen.
I been in contact with a couple folks involved. they contacted Hollywood repeatedly asking about delays with no response. I have run several splits and I think all involved will say I communicated promptly with all involved. Ignoring pm's is not the way to go. Then a post is dropped saying they have arrived, pm's to follow...from what I been told no pm's have followed...and it been over a week...every split I have done, cigars were received within 3 days of my receiving them in most cases. I have dealt with Hollywood in the past in splits, and he did well, but this is simply unnacceptable. I call on Hollywood to explain things here NOW, otherwise he risks being put on bad lists. I would have been quiet except for some of the folks who have come to me asking about this...it needs to be resolved now before more damage is done

Paul


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

so, somebody run this info by me one time...

how many are in this split?
when were the cigars ordered?
and he got them on the 27th, logged in as late as tonight, and has yet to get any info out to you all since this topic was started??

c'mon, hollywood, it's not hard to do a split. you order cigars, get payments, get the cigars, send them out... all the while, communicating with the others involved.

better correct this, pronto, tonto.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Dave, c'mon man....you have, IMHO, worked hard to move past the fake issue when you first arrived. This is not going to do you any good. As Paul and Greg said...you need to reply to PMs people send you. If you don't have/take the time necessary to reply then you shouldn't offer up a box split. It is my understanding that there is a long time member involved in this split....you would do well to correct this situation. It is the honorable thing to do.....if you have sent the packages out...you need to PM the other people involved and give them thier DC numbers. This needs to be fixed....and it needs to be done quickly.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not sure how many people are in this, but I'm one of them. Everyone else involved please reply. Thanks Paul, Mike and Greg for helping out.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I am really frustrated with this trade. I have emailed, and PM'ed Holly several times with no reply. I didn't get the promised pm nor basically any contact since I paid and that was on April 28th. Now I understand sometimes orders take awhile getting in, but at least have the common decency to let others know what is going on! I'm in for 10 and I believe it was probably a 50 cab ordered from the number of people involved. The lack of communication is unacceptable, especially when we have all paid and are left hanging! Please fix this!!! As an FOG, it really makes it unappealing to do box splits with newer members for this very reason....


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I paid for 5. does anybody know where he lives or met him in person that could contact him in person?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I feel badly, 'cause I really like Dave, and hate to bring anyone grief, but I gotta agree that this is sorta...odd.

I paid back on April 30th, and knew it was going to be "14 to 16 days". However, it's been just over a month, now, and almost a week since he said he had 'em in, and still no contact 

Hey, I'm fine if the sticks never came, or if something got messed up along the way, all I need to do is hear from ya! If there was a massive snafu, or they came in covered in pig's blood...just let us know...

Just a note...a scribble...a letter *A* followed by a *!*. Even just a string of emoticons. Hell, gimme somethin', baby...

...gimme somethin' 

so tired...so...much...suffering


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Jim you never cease to bring a smile to my face......I hope for all of you this gets corrected. I too like Dave, but this is unexceptable


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Jim you never cease to bring a smile to my face......I hope for all of you this gets corrected. I too like Dave, but this is unexceptable


I only laugh because I'm cryin, Mike....

...I'm cryin'..._inside_


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

horrorview said:


> I only laugh because I'm cryin, Mike....
> 
> ...I'm cryin'..._inside_


 :r MFAO....not at why, just your sense of humor.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I was gonna make a comment about Dave smoking all the cigars over memorial day weekend, but reading above, it's not a good time to make light of the situation. The time is no big deal to me, as the earliest I figured they would be mailed was yesterday. The failure to answer these guys PM's is just wrong though Dave. Trust and respect are hard to earn, but easy to lose. Whatever is happening with the split, step up and let people know.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> If there was a massive snafu, or they came in covered in pig's blood...just let us know...


Always gotta be about a pig, right? Et tu, Jim, et tu??

I am part of this split for 5...I feel in my heart that Dave will come thorugh and that there will be a reasonable explanation....hope he didn't get fakes from his vendor. If so, maybe he's trying to rectify the situation?

Dave...just let us know all is ok Brother, don't wanna see this go really bad.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you all paid in "april"? now, i know he said he got 'em from a vendor in "the orient", and i use one from there as well... they do take time. i can hit "order", get a confirmation email, then wait a good week til i get an email stating it's shipped, then wait another 2 weeks before i get them at my place... so, 3+ weeks is not out of the norm for some "orient" vendors.

BUT, that does not excuse a simply reply to his own post, maybe a PM to one person stating that they'll get them out ASAP but they're busy, etc.

also, maybe we're overreacting right now. probably not, but _what if_ he planned on sending them all out at once and not passing on the DC #s to surprise everyone? he got them in on the 27th, which was the friday before a holiday weekend. it's now the next thursday... if he did get them in the mail on tuesday, you all should be getting them today or tomorrow.

to make myself even more confused is the fact that hollywood has since logged into club stogie... and NOT replied here, and NOT replied to PMs.

don't underestimate stupid people in large groups, hollywood.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I am still hoping that Dave has gotten everything shipped out. Why, because I like Dave for one, and more important then that is I don't want to see anyone here get screwed. Yes, it is a bit odd why he wouldn't post something here or reply to his PMs. I can't give a reason, I'm not Dave, but that isn't the way to conduct a split. Lets just hope he has sent them out....if you all don't recieve any packages today or tomorrow.....then lets turn on the sweat machine (Bill Cosby reference  ).


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I, too, have wondered whether or not Hollywood has already sent off the packages, and is just waiting until we all get them before coming back "into the fold", so to speak. Maybe just in hopes that the cigars will speak for themselves, dig?

I also feel crappy about this whole thing as Dave was doing me a favor by helping me get cigars I can't get on my own. My credit is in the "rebuilding" stage, so the only bloody credit card I have is one from DELL! (Damn you Dell, why don't you sell Havana cigars!? :c )

So, as you see, I have mixed feelings. I'm a little anxious, a little angry, and a little confused. 

But I'm a lot in love...with Floydp. Which is why we buried Anita.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

My hopes are with everyone involved that this gets taken care of in good form.

It's hard enough to build up trust when your a newbie, but when something like this happens it hurts us all.

Hollywood, just PM everyone involved and let them know where the split stands. I think that's all they are asking. 

Plus I hope this isn't a joke your trying to pull by not telling anyone about shipping them out, wanting to suprise them. If it is, then it looks like it backfired on you a little!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm not involved in the split, but after getting to know Dave a little I would have a hard time believing he is going to screw everybody on this deal. Hopefully there is a good explanation for the delay. I will try to give Dave a call today and see what I can find out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

horrorview said:


> Damn you Dell, why don't you sell Havana cigars!? :c


duuuude, you're gettin' a dell.

that's what we all need to say to you if someone happens to send you some "computerized cigars".

or mabye cigma chi can make you up some bands with the dell symbol on them?? will that make you feel better?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

IHT said:


> duuuude, you're gettin' a dell.
> 
> that's what we all need to say to you if someone happens to send you some "computerized cigars".
> 
> or mabye cigma chi can make you up some bands with the dell symbol on them?? will that make you feel better?


LOL! PSDELL4's, Hoyo DELL Monterey, San CristoDELLs...ah yes...it's times like these I thank god for Prozac.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> duuuude, you're gettin' a dell.


:r :r at IHT and H-view.

Is it wrong that I'm hoping Dave got arrested or something? I am just hoping there's a good explanation for this, 'cause I'd be really surpirsed if he's running some kind of game.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

May I ask why you all paid before he got the sticks in?? A cab of lusi's whats that about $520 or so  I have seen this over and over again at different site's. 

Most vendors dont charge your credit card untill receipt of goods. then you have 30 interest free days to pay goods off. There is no reason to send money before sticks are recieved. Unless you know who your dealing with. 

Hollywood this is :BS :BS 

Good luck.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Good point mr.c. Live and learn.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting -- just happened on this thread because it did not pertain to me. Got curious because it was going on so long. 

My first thoughts are that something happened to Dave. I checked the web for local news in his home town. There was a terrible car crash involving 5 or so vehicles -- but it was on the 25th. There was a bank robbery -- but the guy got caught. Nothing much else and certainly no mention of Dave directly, unless you are into flyfishing. But it could be something personal that has not made the wires.

Perhaps his computer crashed? Hard to believe any unsavory behaviour on his part is the direct cause. I'd give him the benefit of the doubt until i heard his side -- but then my $$ are not on the line.

Anybody have his phone number?

Just my .02

_____
rm


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Roger Miller" echoes my sentiments exactly - has someone with his address called him to check on him?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

He was in the forum last night, actually, so we know he's still out and about. He just didn't post or partake in chat.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Papa Herf said:


> Roger Miller" echoes my sentiments exactly - has someone with his address called him to check on him?


Don Jefe is doing that for us.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> But I'm a lot in love...with Floydp. Which is why we buried Anita.


Damn you three-timer Frank!! I thought hog-love was all that ya needed!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Damn you three-timer Frank!! I thought hog-love was all that ya needed!!


The damn love triangle has been found out. Pardon me while I u

Man I hope this all gets worked out, I've talked to Dave on the phone as well. Something must be wrong IMO.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

horrorview said:


> But I'm a lot in love...with Floydp. Which is why we buried Anita.


Turn my back for a couple of weeks and look at what's going on in here!!!! You boys have all been bad and all of you are gonna get a crack from my whip! Now you leave Frank alone, he's MINE I TELL YA!!!! ALLLLLLLLLL MINE!!!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

As Roger said, it's not my $$, but I do have $0.02:

I would highly doubt someone who has been as active as Hollywood (1,279 posts in the last 4 months) on these forums would screw as nice and great BOTLs as you guys out of 1 box. As Mr. c said, maybe it's $520 for a box. I'm sure someone running schemes all over the net with multiple $520s a week would live off of that, but one guy who makes one deal for $520 isn't really gaining much in the long run. He'd be losing out on many lifetimes of great knowledge and incredible comarade with this crew on here.

I seriously doubt someone w/ that much forum devotion would trade THIS FORUM for $520. 

Again, I don't know him personally, but he seems to me in everything I've read like he's a genuine BOTL. I hope everything is alright with him and I also hope everything goes fine w/ this split!

Good luck to you guys and we'll keep Hollywood in our thoughts, and hope all is well.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Steeltown said:


> As Roger said, it's not my $$, but I do have $0.02:
> 
> I would highly doubt someone who has been as active as Hollywood (1,279 posts in the last 4 months) on these forums would screw as nice and great BOTLs as you guys out of 1 box. As Mr. c said, maybe it's $520 for a box. I'm sure someone running schemes all over the net with multiple $520s a week would live off of that, but one guy who makes one deal for $520 isn't really gaining much in the long run. He'd be losing out on many lifetimes of great knowledge and incredible comarade with this crew on here.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I find it weird that he has answered nobodies PMs or replied to this thread. Like I said before, I like Dave. I truely hope everything is alright with him.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> Good luck to you guys and we'll keep Hollywood in our thoughts, and hope all is well.


Seriously, dude, you have, like, the best avatars I've ever seen.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I just find it odd that he logged in yesterday but didn't post anything in this thread or return PM's to the people in the split?

I hope everything is Okay.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Seriously, dude, you have, like, the best avatars I've ever seen.


I know it! Ikeep stopping to Umm read his posts! Who is she?

T


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Seriously, dude, you have, like, the best avatars I've ever seen.


horror do you like the girl or do you just want to steal her thong for your colection?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Good GOD!!! Look at the :BS we got going here!?! Damn, a guy goes out of town and tries to keep his friggin JOB and his friends all fear the worse. 

I did log in for about 15 seconds twice. Should have called a couple of you guys, but honestly didn't have your numbers with me. You can all hate me if you wish and talk your trash and take my friggin ring guage if you want, but remember this ....... FU! I am glad a couple fo BOTL out there try to give somebody at least a little benifit of the doubt. I kno wI got a lot of $$ tied up in this! F--K! Trust me ... I KNOW! 

I have been deperately trying to get through everyday without losing my job. I have been audited, done a relief mamgement assignment, fired a new employee, gone to 3 staff meetings, hired 2 new people, gone to an HR ass-chewing contest, and generlly put in about 65-70 hrs a week. No problem right!? Well add in a pregnant wife, a 4 yr old that has recently had stitches at the hospital, a mother with relationship problems(2nd childhood), and on, and on, and on!!!

Now, most of you probably don't really care. That part is obvious. So ...

Everybody's cigars have gone out!!! All DHL international shipments. ALL should arrive tomorrow by NOON!!! Hope you're home to sign for them. Jen, you paid for 15 not 10. As far as not replying to your PMs or this post. Just have not had the time or patience to sit and do it. So you can either chastize me and run me out, or chill and cut me some friggin' slack, cause I could use it! I'm posting at 4 AM for God sake.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Sorry you have had such problems bro. All you had to do was PM ONE of us and the message would have gotten around with no problem. It's not that we think you are a sh$thead, just that communication was VERY lacking on your part. Thanks for finally taking the time to get back to us!  Oh, and now I'm REALLY excited bc I thought you said I had 10 and now I have 15! That's like doing the laundry and finding a forgotten $50 bill in your pocket!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Glad to hear you're OK Dave!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

this is exactly why i wont be managing any splits in the near future. shit can go downhill fast! glad to see everything got resolved Dave.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice to see that you're OK Dave. Don't take the thread too personally - its just one of the hazards of knowing people only through a computer screen: its hard to know what's really going on in their world. Especially when there's $$ and cigars involved - I'm sure you understand.

Prayers sent for your peace and sanity amidst chaos, brother.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> horror do you like the girl or do you just want to steal her thong for your colection?


A little from column A ...a little from column B... 

And Dave, things really didn't spiral out of control here until the last day or so. You can hardly blame any of the people involved, as I would assume, hell I would EXPECT, you to do the very same thing. You posted over a week ago that things were all set, packages were going out the next day, and that you'd PM everyone that night. It didn't happen, and then you vanished for a week. None of us are psychics, and none of us knew you were having difficulties with work, family, etc.

What we DID know was that you had the money, you had the cigars, and all we had were questions. Lack of communication in such circumstances breeds contempt, and, were you on our end, you'd be in this very thread, torch held high, and screaming for an explanation, a resolution, and an apology, as you would have had every right to do.

You had problems none of us could possibly have been aware of, simply because you didn't take the 20 seconds it takes to post about them. Even if you type with your NOSE and TONGUE you can still get off something like _"NO WORRY ALL GOOD BYE"_

To tell us F**K You for worrying about our money as opposed to worrying about your plight that we had no knowledge of, well, I'm sorry, that's just wrong.

I try to keep my input on this forum humorous (to me, anyway), light, and decidedly non-critical, but I have to say, I'm a little offended by the fact that you consider all of us a bunch of raving assholes simply because we were concerned about our individual investments into this split. I won't pretend to know what you've gone through, or how busy you were, but, in my mind, if you had enough time to visit the forum, you had enough time to post SOMETHING in the thread you started.

I'm sorry about what you've been through, and I'm sorry about the trouble this whole thing has caused, but, mostly, I'm just bummed that now the people in this split who were rightfully concerned about their investment are now being painted as little more than ignorant villagers torching the castle of Frankenstein.

Apparently I'm the only one who takes offense at being told "F.U." after all of this.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> this is exactly why i wont be managing any splits in the near future. shit can go downhill fast!


i do at least 1 split a month (majority of them aren't made public), and not 1 has come close to being a lynching as this has.

why?

CUM-YU-KNEE-KAY-SHAWN!! (aka: communication)

hey, if dave wants to be pissed at some ppl for "overreacting", we could run down the list of reasons why they were from THEIR perspective, but we won't....

and, i know what it's like to be so damn busy, and have so many things going on at once, but it still wouldn't prohibit me from taking 1 minute and putting up a post concerning this...

if you're pissed... well.... good for you. since you allowed us to "be in your shoes" with your explaining of what's going on with us, do yourself a favor and flip it around and look at it from these ppls shoes toward yourself. if the light don't go on for ya at that time...............................


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Dave, life get's tough sometimes, but it will get better. Any time someone disappears and won't answer PM's, people are going to assume something bad has happened. If you read above, most people assumed something was wrong, family problems, accident, injury, etc. It only takes a few minutes to answer a PM, or post a quick reply here to say "life sucks right now, I'll get these in the mail tomorrow!". 

Before you go telling everyone here "FU", think about it a little. It would have been MUCH more appropriate to just say "sorry guys and gals, I've got a lot going on right now. All packages are in the mail. Hope you enjoy them. Gotta run to change a tourniquet!"

I look forward to the lusi's and hope you solve all your problems soon. 

BTW, 65 hours? The "Standard Navy Workweek" is 67 hours. Reality is closer to 90 hours when underway. GET BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hollywood said:


> Good GOD!!! Look at the :BS we got going here!?! Damn, a guy goes out of town and tries to keep his friggin JOB and his friends all fear the worse.
> 
> I did log in for about 15 seconds twice. Should have called a couple of you guys, but honestly didn't have your numbers with me. You can all hate me if you wish and talk your trash and take my friggin ring guage if you want, but remember this ....... FU! I am glad a couple fo BOTL out there try to give somebody at least a little benifit of the doubt. I kno wI got a lot of $$ tied up in this! F--K! Trust me ... I KNOW!
> 
> ...


First off, Dave I'm glad you are ok....

Now, if you in anyway think this was/is a thread bashing you then you've got it all wrong. We all were simply concerened. You took offense to a thread were people were concerned for you, thier money and your reputation here. Numerous times I said that I liked you and hoped everything was alright and that this would work out. Personally, I think logging in and not repling to at least 1 PM was a mistake. It doesn't take long and all of this wouldn't have happened bacause people would have known what was going on. I know you were trying to keep your job...family first, we all understand and respect that. There isn't one of us who would say other wise. All these guys/gals wanted was a little info about whats going on. Best of luck to you, hope everything woks out and calms down in your life.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> BTW, 65 hours? The "Standard Navy Workweek" is 67 hours. Reality is closer to 90 hours when underway. GET BACK TO WORK!!!


Spoken like a Truly crusty old Goat!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I wish it was only 90 hours some weeks for me! It's a love hate relationship at the end of the year! I hate it cause it's crazy and I love it cause the end is in sight! 3 more weeks! X 90hours = 270 hours to go!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Dave, life get's tough sometimes, but it will get better. Any time someone disappears and won't answer PM's, people are going to assume something bad has happened. If you read above, most people assumed something was wrong, family problems, accident, injury, etc. It only takes a few minutes to answer a PM, or post a quick reply here to say "life sucks right now, I'll get these in the mail tomorrow!".
> 
> Before you go telling everyone here "FU", think about it a little. It would have been MUCH more appropriate to just say "sorry guys and gals, I've got a lot going on right now. All packages are in the mail. Hope you enjoy them. Gotta run to change a tourniquet!"


that's what i was trying to say, but i didn't care if i used "tact" or not.

it boils down to: if you would've posted on tues/wed what you posted at 4am Friday, everyone would've replied with, "alright, thanks for letting us know, take care." and all would've been cool.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

My cigars just arrived, thank you Dave for the extra stick you threw in there. Dave we were concerned mostly about you, really. You always had the benefit of the doubt from most of us. But to come out and say to us F.U. is very wrong, like said before, we had no clue, put yourself in our position and try to understand without offending anybody, just like we have understood you now, without telling you F YOU. I hope everything works out for the better in your personal life, best wishes.
Nelson.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

People get pissed, and say things without much tact that they might not really mean, when they feel they are being ignored at best, and ripped at worst.

People get pissed, and say things without much tact that they might not really mean, when they feel, right or wrong, that they are being attacked.

Dave, I hope you said something you don't really mean in the heat of feeling attacked. I think if you reread the thread, you will see the majority of us giving you the benefit of the doubt even if we were irritated at being (what we thought) was ignored.

My sticks arrived today, with a nice extra stick in there as well. Dave, I hope everything works out with the job...I know your family will work out fine. I also hope you find it in your heart to understand why this thread went to flame, when viewed from a perspective that didn't know of your problems at work. I hope that you will continue to be a valuable member of the Forum, and that we can all put this behind us, and admit that things were said that should not have been said...especially by you. Tom


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> People get pissed, and say things without much tact that they might not really mean, when they feel they are being ignored at best, and ripped at worst.
> 
> People get pissed, and say things without much tact that they might not really mean, when they feel, right or wrong, that they are being attacked.
> 
> ...


Very well said! Hang in there Dave.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey everyone my lusitanias have landed in great shape and with a extra ISOM that I have never tried. thanks holly


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Smokes arrived on this end, as well, along with the extra. Once again, thanks, and I'm sorry this became such a mess.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey everybody! And I mean EVERYBODY! I am sorry the FU seemed as it was intended for you all! It certainly was not. Again; if you notice, I was posting at 4am. No excuse. There really is no excuse for any of the lack of communication, but it happened. I certainly can see why peple would be upset and even just damned PISSED OFF! But people that were not involved in the split and have no clue as to any thing to do with it, were spouting off again without thinking! Really ony a couple people once it is boiled down. You know who you are, and I hope you do take the FU to heart; cause i meant it!!

I love all the rest of you guys for sure. I did not meen for the last post to be aimed at anybody in the split or the number of you that seemed concerned for me even in the slightest. I appreciate your concerns more than you know. However, the 20 seconds it takes to post replies and threads would not have even begun to say anything about waht's going on; and i felt everyone deserved more than that. And i know good intentions only are worth a shit if they actually lead to action, but I assure you i have the very best intentions to sit and reply a number of times.

Anyway; I don't know how to say i'm sorry to those of you that are pissed off; other that to say *I'm Sorry*!! Jim, Tom, Jenny, Gabe, Eric, and Nelson; I cannot thank you enough for your patience and understanding. I hope you accept my appologies because they are genuine.

Hope this all gets better here too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just glad you are ok Dave, no apology needed personally, though I can't speak for everyone.

Look forward to herfing with you in a few days...Tom


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Just glad to see you're ok Dave!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Just glad you are ok Dave, no apology needed personally, though I can't speak for everyone.
> 
> Look forward to herfing with you in a few days...Tom


I can't wait!! Even though it is a work related trip, it is supposed to be rather vacation like, as far as the workload. I am really looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

hollywood said:


> the But people that were not involved in the split and have no clue as to any thing to do with it, were spouting off again without thinking! Really ony a couple people once it is boiled down. You know who you are, and I hope you do take the FU to heart; cause i meant it!!


Honestly, you have no right to tell anyone to ****off. You have been here since febuary, you are still a noob and it shows.

Joe


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I still feel that even now my last post still sounds wrong!?! I really hope to have some of you guys take my appologies as sincere! The last thing I want or need is for my one escape to be tainted and lost. You guys are more than just internet posts and replies! 

Anyway, hope to get back into things as soon as possible; although a split it definately not anywhere in my near future!!

It'll take days just to go back and catch up on what's been going on. Hope everybody here is doing good. I guess at least I have given everybody something to talk about!?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

mr.c said:


> Honestly, you have no right to tell anyone to ****off. You have been here since febuary, you are still a noob and it shows.
> 
> Joe


And you have no right to act like a jerk! You've been here forever, you are still an A-S and it shows!

You don't know me. Just like before; you're quick to judge and throw around your opinions so you look like you know more than you obviously do. Honestly I'm not the only one around here who wishes you would keep your opinions to yourself sometimes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hollywood said:


> But people that were not involved in the split and have no clue as to any thing to do with it, were spouting off again without thinking! Really ony a couple people once it is boiled down. You know who you are, and I hope you do take the FU to heart; cause i meant it!!


i would be one of them you're referring to.

to let you know - when ppl start talking to *ME* about a potential problem on CS, i get involved.

i'll take your "FU" to heart. thank you very much, may i have another.

if you want to re-read my comments prior to your "FU", hopefully you'll see that i was giving you the benefit of the doubt, and also stating that you really hadn't had much time to get them in the mail since it was friday on a holiday weekend when you got them... you'll also notice i said before your "FU" comment that all you had to do was communicate what the status was and all would've been fine. _not hard to do._

thanks for communicating the "FU" though.

if you took it as a "dogpile" on you... you're wrong. i like to look out for everyone.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> i would be one of them you're referring to.
> 
> to let you know - when ppl start talking to *ME* about a potential problem on CS, i get involved.
> 
> ...


Actually at first you were correct; it was directed at you. But after reading your other posts and several others as well, i tried to change my toon. I actually am PMing about 10 different people to express my thought individually. And you were on my list.

I have always been one to defend your posts and really found them right in most any situation. I was upset, tired and hurt by a few peoples comments. I retract my FU from being for you. You had always actually stood up for me as well. I DO REMEMBER! Instead of a PM, let me say this. I am sorry for my reactionary reply. Even the couple of people who did not post with any concern of mine; I was completely out of place by saying FU to anybody! I WAS WRONG, and am man enough to admit it. I know why you do and say what you do. I had always appreciated it.

Again, if you feel a need to take this with you from now on as your judgement of me; then so be it. Can't make everybody happy. Just know this .... I AM SORRY!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nuff said.

Dave - Glad your not dead, in prison or back from your secret get-away with Anita. Does anyone else find it suspicious that they disappeared at the same time with the same lame excuse... work?

It's just our little silly cigar forum for goodness sake.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Dave - Glad your not dead, in prison or back from your secret get-away with Anita. Does anyone else find it suspicious that they disappeared at the same time with the same lame excuse... work?
> 
> It's just our little silly cigar forum for goodness sake.


Dave - As always .... Thanks! You can always just make light any situation. Really! I had no idea Anita was missing! I could not have been that lucky! Now if I could only get the human thong to forgive me, all would be right in the world.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

We're just glad you are back and nothing horrible happened to you. Oh and as an added bonus I got my sticks today and thanks  !


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

hollywood said:


> And you have no right to act like a jerk! You've been here forever, you are still an A-S and it shows!
> 
> You don't know me. Just like before; you're quick to judge and throw around your opinions so you look like you know more than you obviously do. Honestly I'm not the only one around here who wishes you would keep your opinions to yourself sometimes.


nice. I never judged you BEFORE, I told you I didnt think you handed fakes on purpose. Hey tough guy a *little respect goes a long way*. Guess what you dont know me either, and I care very little about what other people think.

joe


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hollywood said:


> Hey everybody! And I mean EVERYBODY! I am sorry the FU seemed as it was intended for you all! It certainly was not. Again; if you notice, I was posting at 4am. No excuse. There really is no excuse for any of the lack of communication, but it happened. I certainly can see why peple would be upset and even just damned PISSED OFF! But people that were not involved in the split and have no clue as to any thing to do with it, were spouting off again without thinking! Really ony a couple people once it is boiled down. You know who you are, and I hope you do take the FU to heart; cause i meant it!!
> 
> I love all the rest of you guys for sure. I did not meen for the last post to be aimed at anybody in the split or the number of you that seemed concerned for me even in the slightest. I appreciate your concerns more than you know. However, the 20 seconds it takes to post replies and threads would not have even begun to say anything about waht's going on; and i felt everyone deserved more than that. And i know good intentions only are worth a shit if they actually lead to action, but I assure you i have the very best intentions to sit and reply a number of times.
> 
> ...


Well I didn't/won't take the FU to heart. Why? Well simple, I was simply looking out for my fellow board members. I didn't say anything about you running of with the money or hoarding the smokes for yourself. After re-reading my initial post I can see how you might take it as a flame or whatever you want to call it. However, while I stand by my words, it wasn't meant to be. I know 20 seconds isn't enough time to post. But it is enough time to PM someone and say "Hey, tell everyone I have been extremely busy and will get the sticks out ASAP" I believe thats all anyone was asking/saying. If you want to tell me F*CK YOU for that, then cool. I can handle that. No problem. I have no issue with you Dave. But I watch out for everyone on this board....I might not be a MOD, but I still keep an eye on everything!

Now if memory serves correctly Joe gave you the benefit of the doubt when you first showed up and unknowingly sent Jason a fake cigar. He is not an ass, Joe is a great guy who I respect. And while he doesn't need me to say anything on this I will. You are still a noob, I am still a noob, regardless of my post count or how long I've been here. I take offense to him being called an ass....because he isn't. You didn't have the right to tell everyone FU.....he is right. Regardless of me taking offense or not. You have a lot of people here who like you, me included. But to say that your not the only one who thinks he's an ass is disrespectful. If other people have an opinion of Joe and have expressed it to you via PM that is thier right. You should not express that openly. They don't know him anymore then you do. He has a wealth of knowledge and by calling him an ass thats one more person whos' help and knowledge you lose.

If you have issue with me, then I suggest you call or PM me. I believe you have my cell phone number, if not, PM me and I'll either call you or send you my number so you can call me. We can talk about this over the phone. I am sorry if you have taken what I said as an attack on you. I am still of the opinion that you could have sent a PM to one of the individuals in the group buy, and asked him/her to fill in the others. But, thats just my opinion, and those are like voices, we all have different ones.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Now if memory serves correctly Joe gave you the benefit of the doubt when you first showed up and unknowingly sent Jason a fake cigar. He is not an ass, Joe is a great guy who I respect.


Actually, Joe is the one who started the whole damn fiasco the first time, by PMing people to tell them I sent fakes. But none of that really matters now. I have obviously offended the very people here who I would have never thought to offend. I like you too, and several others who took my post the wrong way. I will say this yet again ..... I WAS WRONG!

I respect you and many others here. And I respect that Joe knows a lot about cigars, and apparently helped many other people here; however, he has really given me a hard time on more than one occasion. So I don't have to respect him as a person. I can't make everybody happy or like me. I feel lucky to have the friends I do have here!

When you hit the downward spiral, it is hard to stop until you reach the bottom. It may even take months to crawl out of this hole, but I'm here to stay. Eventually, i will make up for it. If you or anyone else care to hold a grudge, I can't help that now, nor could I blame them. It's just something else I will deal with as best I can.

Peace!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

hollywood said:


> If you or anyone else care to hold a grudge, I can't help that now, nor could I blame them. It's just something else I will deal with as best I can.
> 
> Peace!


I'm not holding a grudge. I already said that I don't have any issues with you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

BTW I'm still pissed at you for sending me those dog rockets in the great TX massacare. u I still have a couple Tamborils so watch it. u u 

When a woman gets pissed at us we send flowers... cigar smokers well..


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> BTW I'm still pissed at you for sending me those dog rockets in the great TX massacare. u I still have a couple Tamborils so watch it. u
> 
> When a woman gets pissed at us we send flowers... cigar smokers well..


Bring 'em on big Dave! I deserve a Tamboril diet after this crap! Maybe I should be forced to write a personal review of the Tamboril -vs- Cremosa -vs- Flor del Todo!?! u

Then again .... I hope not!?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I'm not holding a grudge. I already said that I don't have any issues with you.


Thanks Mike. I'm glad to hear it. I owe you a lot for the things you have given me; both knowledge and gifts. All I can say, is payback for you all will probably come in the best form I can come up with. Glad my address book is pretty dang full!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Actually, Joe is the one who started the whole damn fiasco the first time, by PMing people to tell them I sent fakes. But none of that really matters now. I have obviously offended the very people here who I would have never thought to offend. I like you too, and several others who took my post the wrong way. I will say this yet again ..... I WAS WRONG!
> 
> Peace!


I dont know what else to say dave. I didnt start any fiasco, you know this - I know you do. I have explained it to you those involved know it too. I gave you friggin awesome advice, of which is the reason YOU ARE STILL HERE! Remember it ? on the phone when I called you ? You followed it. You may not like me maybe even hate me but I have helped you though you cant see it. You lose you cool too quickly. Everyone needs a thick skin to be on these forums, at least sometimes. I dont/didnt hold a grudge, heck we chatted in the chat a few times I thought all was ok guess not.

I still dont hold a grudge, I still hope we can smoke that stogie at the LOLH5.

joe


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I dont know what else to say dave. I didnt start any fiasco, you know this - I know you do. I have explained it to you those involved know it too. I gave you friggin awesome advice, of which is the reason YOU ARE STILL HERE! Remember it ? on the phone when I called you ? You followed it. You may not like me maybe even hate me but I have helped you though you cant see it. You lose you cool too quickly. Everyone needs a thick skin to be on these forums, at least sometimes. I dont/didnt hold a grudge, heck we chatted in the chat a few times I thought all was ok guess not.
> 
> I still dont hold a grudge, I still hope we can smoke that stogie at the LOLH5.
> 
> joe


I hope so too. I will try to learn from this as I learned from the other incident. I realize your intentions may be good, they just seem pretty harsh and misguided when they first hit. I don't hold a grudge, and was probably most upset, 'cause I thought we were good, too.

Anyway. 'Nuff said. Thanks.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok. One last post on this one and I'm done. Time to move on.

I was wrong in so many ways here. I realize it. I just want everybody to realize that I am a man of my word and never let people down intentionally. As someone else helped me put it ... Sh-t Happens! And that is ok ... Once. Won't happen again.

And One last time ...... I AM SORRY. EVERYONE!

Dave


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> I still dont hold a grudge, I still hope we can smoke that stogie at the LOLH5.
> 
> joe


joe is an awesome stand up guy... not an ass.

my last words on this topic will be:
hope to see you BOTH at LOLH5 and we can all sit back and laugh about stupid :BS like this.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> joe is an awesome stand up guy... not an ass.
> 
> my last words on this topic will be:
> hope to see you BOTH at LOLH5 and we can all sit back and laugh about stupid :BS like this.


I'd like to go to the LOLH5 too...but only if I don't have to laugh.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> joe is an awesome up the ass guy...


Man that's just wrong. But I guess the elders have spoken. :r

I just hope you guys laugh at my corney jokes at LOL.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> joe is an awesome stand up guy... not an ass.
> 
> my last words on this topic will be:
> hope to see you BOTH at LOLH5 and we can all sit back and laugh about stupid :BS like this.


[group hug =]My last words are "you all better be at lolh5 or your a wanker"

and I am an ass  [/group hug]

later tater's

joe


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Man that's just wrong. But I guess the elders have spoken. :r
> 
> I just hope you guys laugh at my corney jokes at LOL.


dave you are one sick friggin bastage................ Cant Wait to meet you !!!!LOL

Maybe I can get the license plates that read "assman" like on that seinfeld episode :r :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

man wish I could go to lol herf 5. bummer your not gonna make it down here holly, well as a last word to this thing is the cigars made it they look great and lets move on and holly your still a buddy to me see ya in chat :SM


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

mr.c said:


> dave you are one sick friggin bastage................ Cant Wait to meet you !!!!LOL
> 
> Maybe I can get the license plates that read "assman" like on that seinfeld episode :r :r


Looks like some water got thrown on this flame. Good, but now I'm gettin nervous. I think me and another guy might be sharing a hotel room with the "assman" at LOLH5! :r Can't wait to meet you all at lolh(even you hollywood ) Bring some of those lusi's! There should be at least 5 of us coming from Rockford this year. It's gonna be one heck of a party, and all for a GREAT cause! Start saving your pennies!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Dave - Glad your not dead, in prison or back from your secret get-away with Anita. Does anyone else find it suspicious that they disappeared at the same time with the same lame excuse... work?
> 
> It's just our little silly cigar forum for goodness sake.


Dave, you were supposed to keep it secret!!! How did you let the fluffmeister of all people know?? I guess Frank will find out now and he'll disappear with Jim and Tom now with their little triangle they have going on... thanks alot Dave! :r

Really honey, we were working, that's all!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Dave, you were supposed to keep it secret!!! How did you let the fluffmeister of all people know?? I guess Frank will find out now and he'll disappear with Jim and Tom now with their little triangle they have going on... thanks alot Dave! :r
> 
> Really honey, we were working, that's all!!!!


Well chit I guess I pay even more alimony now....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Well chit I guess I pay even more alimony now....


Nope. Jim and Tom don't get you that easily!!


----------

